# Does anyone else feel broken?



## FearOfPhotos (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm writing about this here because therapy is what I need on this topic. I plan to talk to my actual IRL therapist about this in two weeks but right now, I just want to see how other people feel.
Do you ever feel broken because of your mental illnesses? Whether it's SA, depression, bipolar, etc.
I never really saw myself as broken until I thought about how I feel more at home with other people with mental illnesses than healthy minded people. 
The fact that I feel so comfortable writing this even though it's only my second day on this site and I know none of you proves how much I feel like I belong here.
Atleast I have a place, right? And I'm not just looking for a group of people to call my family, I've actually found it. 
Is it really such a bad thing that it's with other broken people?


----------



## spotholder (Aug 30, 2015)

I too feel like this majority of the time. Especially when my family members just don't seem to get me. It's so frustrating being around people who are relatively "normal" and feeling broken compared to them.


----------



## Chaley12 (Sep 9, 2015)

I think it makes perfect sense! No one truly understand what it's like unless they've been through it themselves.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah. I do. ._.

but I don't want to be. I hate it. I think everyone is sort of broken. 

I saw this quote once though, It goes... "Look around you, every body's broken... if you keep wearing that label, that's all you'll ever be."


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I feel like there is something broken in me, because I used to be optimistic and had a very naive view of the world, and I had some big ambitions, but I'm not like that anymore


----------



## isolatedforest (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm with you on the lack of optimism and ambition comment. I see people who are my age out and about living their lives to the fullest and I can barely see reason to leave my house most days. I feel like my body is degenerating and I haven't felt "normal" in a while. But then again what is normal anyway?


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes I am broken. When ever I look at myself in the mirror or at a picture of myself, post breakage, all I see is a shell, something not quite human. It's the eyes, especially, not much there, empty. Never used to be like that.


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

yes ive felt broken since high school when it hit me nothing was "normal" with the way i acted with people and stll over 20yrs later nothing has changed.maybe broken isnt the best work more like not together like a puzzle right out of the box the peices just need to put back into place.


----------



## jiitters (Jul 20, 2014)

I can definitely relate... I always feel so much pressure to be more than I am when I am around "normal" healthy minded people, because I feel like my mental illness blocks any kind of personality from coming through which I'm sure makes me come across as boring


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh absolutely. I try to keep some positive thoughts, by enjoying the little things I have, but it all hurts so much. No one understands what I'm going through, except one of my older brothers, but he's so far gone down depression that it's for him to talk sometimes. 

Then I miss having friends. I remember my best friend when I was younger, kindergarten through 7th. We had each other's back. sucks that he changed schools and I had no reliable way to keep in contact. 

Now i'm pretty much friendless. It's really all acquaintances, some that I would like to get to know better, but I feel I have nothing to offer them. And then the one person who really brought me a sense of optimism and hope, who showed me kindness for 4 years, who I immediately confided in............has cut me off. Unfriended on facebook suddenly, and no replies to my texts. Causes my anxiety to fill my head with thoughts of guilt and shame.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I can barely form sentences together in real life because of a severe stutter and sluggish brain. I'm anxious in pretty much every situation. I feel like a broken toy whose voice box got shattered and their battery dies out quickly.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Sometimes... But somehow I always get hopes that things will get better one day. Maybe I'm just naive.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nah, I'm fine. It's easy to be whole when there's nothing left to break.


----------



## kim500039 (Sep 10, 2015)

You're not the only one. I feel like I can find a friend in someone who has mental illnesses they're more understanding and know how we feel. it's my first day here and I feel so comfortable and I'm excited to meet new people.


----------



## Search (Apr 20, 2013)

For sure! We are made, then we are broken. It is the case for many of us in this imperfect world. I think the systems is designed to break us in, then mold us to conform to it's definition of existence. We form our own view as time goes, although we often project onto others how we think they should think and feel. It seems people thrive on debate and love to argue more than heal. Again - it's that imperfect system in which we have all been taught.

There is nothing wrong in feeling broken. It's the only point in which you can make a start on actually living. I'm not into the clinical approach of go get em! or Goal Setting! To be sure they have their place, but not in the general scheme of things for those who have been sorely bitten. The fire for desire only lasts as long as its fed. When you consider how the system seeks to empower from sources other than yourself; you will soon realize that the only one that can truly help you ... is yourself!

Broken is good. It's the best place to start Looking:

Start Looking within.


----------

